# Reef Recon for Garmin (and Lowrance / Simrand)



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, it's been exactly a year since I realized that I had to do a completely different Reef Recon file for the Garmin Units. I don't have an updated video for Reef Recon but let me quickly tell you what is different about the file. This information is not on the website due to time constrictions and I'm traveling tomorrow. But the jest of it is that

Reef Recon is NOW Available for Garmin Chartplotters, Lowrance, and Simrad
Get it Here

A year ago when I put the original Reef Recon file into a Garmin unit it looked like this... Ooooppppppsss!!!! DagNabbit... Well, that's not really what I said.









For a couple months I did everything I could try to fix the code, ... nada. But there was one option left.. work with the machine. So I organized the connection lines and now the Garmin Map looks like this... 









About a month ago I made a "soft" release and found I needed to fix a color glitch and make a couple changes for legacy units. So if you've already purchased the Garmin File, log back in and get this recent update. If you have not purchased the Garmin Reef Recon, it is now available. If any other glitches come up we'll just have to fix them as well. But it's good as I can make it for now.

*The Reef Connection Lines*. In deep open water you can litterally just follow the connection lines to the Next Reef. So I'm calling this Version Reef Recon with Next Reef. in shallow water most of the connection lines are on the dry land portion of your base map and shouldn't interfere.

On the original release for Lowrance and Simrad some asked what the layer meant and if there was a legend. So here is a brief synopsis of that. You'll get the idea anyway. 
Layers are in â€˜trailsâ€™

Shallow DNGR Danger - Brightest Red. These can be good for redfish late summer through fall. 
Caution (Drk Red) These are reefs that might come into range of the lower unit on low tide.. particularly on winter low tides. On normal tides I wouldn't run right over them either. Good for trout spring and fall. Some in winter on moderate weather. 
Deep (Purple) - These are the best substrate and best live shell areas left. The drought of 7 years killed a lot of reefs and some will never come back. These areas in the purple or 'Deep' have already started coming back or have good shell or the right conditions for regrowth or both. 
Degraded or Dead.. these are reefs that were killed and decimated by the drought. Some will never come back / Some will. However, even though they are free of oyster shell and no live oyster, most of them do form humps or offer some relief off the bay floor so occasionally there will be some fish on them. I'd focus on the other reef types like Deep Best and Caution for fishing first though.. those have better oyster. If you see a trout slick coming from a dead reef fish it like we show in the Limits DVD
Edges (Blue).. these are edges of channels in select areas like Jones, Tiki, and Moses. 
Scatr - Scatted oyster on mud bottom. These areas are not reef but have a mud bottom and scattered oyster shells.. they are good for trout when the trout are in those areas.

Abbreviations.Â 

Scatr - Scattered oyster shells on mud. 
DNGR - Danger
DGNR - Danger with a typo (oops)
Dbris or DBRS - Debris in the water like parts of an old sunken boat or pipe under the water. Many times these will not be a navigation hazzard except at low tides but I would not run over them.Â 
SHLLW or Shallow - Shallow AreasÂ 
Waypoints with 'L' such as 'L-308, L-409' These are names oyster leases.Â 
T-38, T-39 - Trinity Bay Well Pad Reefs
GB-38, GB-39 Â Galveston Bay Well Pad Reefs
RCK - Rock
RF - ReefÂ 
REST, REST RF - Restoration ReefÂ 
GBEP RFS - Galveston Bay Estuary Program Reef/s
TPWD - Texas Parks and Wildlife Reef Reef
CCA - Coastal Conservation Association Reef

No matter the reefs above, fish arenâ€™t tied down anywhere, but Reef Recon let's you focus on the best structure there is and they'll show up there more often. Later this month we'll be ready for the best deep oyster trout fishing all year between late May and August; will you be ready.

Reef Recon is Now Available!!! for Garmin Chartplotter, Lowarance, and Simrad.

PS.. We're working on the Hummingbird and RayMarine brands next. Eating a digital Elephant is apparently a slow process; one byte at a time ;-)

For those needing the update, if you can't log back into the Reef Recon site where you purchased it (for update only) here then I'll help you on Monday when I return and we'll get everyone the updated file.


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow. I wish this was available for the area's I hang out in(Aransas Pass). Seems like a very good source.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks acf... AP, Corpus, Rockport is the next phase... but we still have some work for the Hummingbird and RayMarine Units. After those are going then we'll see if we can get down to Rockport and start scanning.. it took 9 months to scan and about 12 months computer time.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Tobin I just purchased the reef con for my Garmin 3 1/2 weeks ago and installed it. Do I need to purchase an update already.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No Boat2, your update is file is covered. It was a little glitch I hadn't caught before. I'll make sure all you guys that have already purchased it get the update.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Any plans to do this for east marry?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

brian02 said:


> Any plans to do this for east marry?


I love auto correct and especially talk to text with auto correct. LOL... even worse with my trucks blue tooth speaker.

Yes, but it will be later. I'm doing Corpus/Rockport Next after figuring out some technology requirements.

Ok Someone asked what is the difference between the Lowrance and the Garmin models.. are they the same. The Data (the reefs) is exactly the same. The Lowrance version was able to be coded so that there are no connecting lines between the reefs. The Garmin on the other hand required connecting lines between each reef otherwise it looked like the map above with all the random lines all over the place. The Garmin Firmware causes that, it's just different tecnology. We were able to code it to where there were organized connecting lines on the Garmin and you can use the connecting lines with the deep reefs to follow the connecting line to the next reef. Where as on the Lowrance you'd have to zoom out and set a course for the next one... there are pro's and con's of each one, but the reef data is the same.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

at least that is the plan.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ya'll should start seeing slicks showing up on the deep reefs. There's still a lot of fish on the shorelines but it won't be long.


----------



## chief mike (Jul 6, 2014)

When will you come out with Reef Recon for Copano and Aransas Bay?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Man, it takes some time to scan then... took almost a year to scan Galveston, then about a year of computer time. Be patient. Tell your Galveston friends to get it for now.. the only way I can do other bays is for Galveston to be successful and float the work on the other bays.


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

*Any Futurama fans out there?*

Shut up and take my money! This is almost like a public service. Glad to hear Raymarine is progressing!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

working on it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

With all this rain it will be important to know where the best oyster is in East and Galveston south of Eagle point. There's lot's of Oyster leases in East with no...NO... oyster on them. The better fishing is where the better oyster regrowth is.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Some better fish are starting to show up on the reefs. Sometimes a limit of good quality fish.. the majority of fish are still on the shorelines... but soon the best bite will be on the deep stuff marked with the reef recon outlines.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wonder if anyone has a view of it on the regular Garmin nav chart.

I'll have it once the boat gets out of the shop!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I installed the file on my Garmin yesterday and the lines all showed up the same color. I was able to go in and change all of them, just wanted to make you aware of it. I downloaded the file after you let us know the updated one should have the line colors updated.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's correct. They are all the same color in the base file, you have to change the color of each one. its fairly simple to change that especially if you use Homeport.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

ok, ready to start focusing on the others and some new stuff coming on the site soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

was really cool to get this in my email inbox the other day. I've had several customers and even customers that are guides are saying this.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Tobin glad to see that Garmin is ready, I donâ€™t have a pc and donâ€™t even know what homeport is. Can I purchase the Garmin version and have you mail me a sad card with the color changed already so I can just plug in and go?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

txteltech said:


> Tobin glad to see that Garmin is ready, I donâ€™t have a pc and donâ€™t even know what homeport is. Can I purchase the Garmin version and have you mail me a sad card with the color changed already so I can just plug in and go?


I do have this as an upgrade .. it's not on the site.. but yeah if you want this I can deliver for a small extra fee (less than driving arround town looking for a card and buying the card, installing software etc etc).. buy the Reef Recon file from the site and then email me [email protected]


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Glad to hear you're working on the Rockport area next. Will be glad to sign up for that one when you get it ready. I don't fish the Galveston area at all or would have signed up already.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Bruce.. tell your Galveston friends for me please. That way we can start working on the other bays.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

new website will have the ability where all the files can be downloaded right after purchase. Should simplify everything logistically. 

will have one more brand done soon and up... (not humming bird, the bird will be the last one IF we can figure out the import process on it, it's been our nemesis, but really just need more time to work on it).


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

With all the fresh a lot of guys are wondering where to fish.. it's deep reef time. Its salty underneath the fresh and at the right reefs marked as best shell it's still happening.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

What sd card do I need?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sandisc and probably the micro sd for a Garmin but you should check to make sure, needs to be between 8mb and up to and including 32gb.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its been really cool to see how many guys are coming back off the water with Reef Recon saying how helpful it is. Some even saying that it's like a light switch turned on as soon as they cross onto a reef.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its the only map that allows you to actually see where you are on the reef as compared to just a waypoint map on it's own. With waypoints on its own, all you have is a pin flag similar to a golf hole; you don't know how big the reef is and or if you are on it or off of it. All our reefs do have label waypoints but you also get the actual shape of the reef on the unit itself and you can see exactly where you are on the reef.. or many times OFF the reef... not likely going to catch a lot OFF the reef or guessing if you are on it or not. With reef recon you know EXACTLY if you are on or off. Some days the best bite is right on the edge and Reef Recon allows you to do exactly that as well, no other Galveston reef or spot map allows you to do that.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

if you have multiple boats will one download be able to do both?


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

cricket cricket. Anyone?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

hookemandcookem said:


> if you have multiple boats will one download be able to do both?


No, it's a single unit per license. I will give you a discount for multiple boats though.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that the reason you donâ€™t just sell the info on a preloaded SD card? Sure would be a lot easier for me to order and install.....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BretE said:


> Is that the reason you donâ€™t just sell the info on a preloaded SD card? Sure would be a lot easier for me to order and install.....


Brete, I can do a preloaded SD card. There's just more people that want it NOW... NOW NOW NOW..

Email me and I can help you get the preloaded one, there's an added fee for the preloaded sd card of $35 plus tax and shipping but I think it's a fair price. Saves the angler the time of going out buying the card, no adapter to have to buy, no figuring out homeport or some other program like Windows god for bid.. wait, dang, I might be undercharging ;-) nah, it's a fair price.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

Tobin, if you have two units on one boat that run off the same system will it work on both? excuse my lack of electronics knowledge. Thanks


----------



## POC-Plugger (Jul 20, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks acf... AP, Corpus, Rockport is the next phase... but we still have some work for the Hummingbird and RayMarine Units. After those are going then we'll see if we can get down to Rockport and start scanning.. it took 9 months to scan and about 12 months computer time.


Tobin,
Any idea on a ETA for a POC/ West Matty Bay area scan if it hasnt already been done and available for a Simrad GO7?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I wish I could snap my fingers and have it done. But I can't. I don't have a timeline for this one. 

t


----------



## POC-Plugger (Jul 20, 2016)

undertood no worries thank you!


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice job Tobin. Installed in my new 12" Echomap . It's pretty cool to see exactly where the Reef is


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Bentman. Yeah you can see exactly where the edge is and start fishing the whole reef and know where you are on it and most importantly OFF of it too. Good stuff man.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its been cool to get some great comments from guys that have been using it for a couple weeks. Many saying its been a game changer to know exactly where they are on a reef or not.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Hummingbird


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

theyallbreak said:


> Hummingbird


We've spent a lot of time working on it with no final result. If anyone thinks they are a hummingbird expert I'd love the help. Our file has been complete for the bird, but the bird won't take it... .the bird is giving us the 'Bird' but we'll continue to look at options just can not promise anything as a result. I can tell you that the older hummingbirds it's a total NO Go... they just use different technology. The newer Helix and Onyx theoretically SHOULD work.. but they don't. I've got several guys already trying to help me with it, and we'll keep trying but if its something you want this summer or for certain.. then get a Lowrance or Simrad. Nothing against bird, but they just use different technology.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Will johnson controls possibly help any? You may have tried already


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

theyallbreak said:


> Will johnson controls possibly help any? You may have tried already


PM sent


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Oh, those 'Johnson Controls'... had no idea what you were talking about. I'll give them a shot, they may or may not care. I need more time during each day somehow and hopefully I can get that soon or a couple more weeks. 

t


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Were you flashing back to the big JOHNSON t shirts. lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Maybe .... ;-)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Guy bought the Garmin file today and was checking it out after importing it.. here's what he said. This was a text to my phone.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I recently purchased/installed a Garmin Echomap Plus 94SV and now considering the reef package. How much 'clutter' does this add to the screen?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

At first view with the unit zoomed out... You'll be like OMG.. where is my screen!!! but once you zoom in to where you need to be for fishing and running the boat on plane then it's not an issue. It's got over 600 waypoints and some 800 reefs. If you really need to declutter I can tell you how to do that.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Email on the way..........


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback/assistance Tobin. The installation was very simple following your instructions. Look forward to using it soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You are welcome Hooked. 

holla if you need anything 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got a cool phone call from a guy recently, he said Reef Recon is really helping him in West Bay. I'd think anyone fishing west bay would really love this as how visual it is.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you've already gotten it, please tell your friends about it. if you don't have it, check into what benefits it will give you to know the exact physical location of the reefs both shallow and deep in Galveston Bay. It's going to make bays like West, Chocolate, and Bastrop extremely fishable now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I talked to a guy on the phone that lives in west bay and he was buying some lures. He said he didn't need Reef Recon and I was like "WHAT" are you crazy.. I went through all the reasons why it's great and then he said "well I only fish off the pier" LOL.. Yep, I agreed, he didn't need it to fish off the pier. LOL 

A lot of great fishing in Bastrop and Chocolate is coming up. If you have a friend in West Bay or the West Bay complex let them know about Reef Recon


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

West, Bastrop, and chocolate bay will be on fire this fall... wouldn't it be nice to know where the reefs are. I'm already getting strong reports of reds being caught on the shallow reefs in those areas. Be safe and know where they are so you can also fish them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I was showing a buddy of mine today how to add more waypoints to his HDS unit. He's got reef recon and wanted to have more points than the already 600 that were on there. He actually just wanted some old reference points (literally) points where he used to fish. He said he knows the reef is there, and he can see it on Reef Recon but he wanted to remember certain Pts by name. So I showed him how to use Google Earth to make those and convert them to Lowrance versions. everyone should know how to add points to their unit.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Everyone fishing Galveston with a GPS unit should have Reef Recon even if they have Navionics, CMapp, Blue Chart, or HotSpots.. it was made to work in conjunction with all of those and give you all the information you need to stay safe on the water and maximize your fishing time by putting you on the best oyster reefs for redfish and trout. if you haven't checked it out, it's worth reading about it and seeing it on a unit.. holla at me with any questions

[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I helped install a guys Reef Recon on Thursday and it was really interesting. He's been catching fish in certain areas on certain reefs and he wasn't sure why until we put Reef Recon on his unit. The areas he was catching fish on was the 'Best Oyster' marked areas, especially where there were other areas such as dead shell immediately next to it. The dead shell reefs can hold fish tho, don't ignore them. Most of them still raise up off the bottom as a structure. certainly focus on the best shell, and then don't pass sign coming off of dead shell marked areas. He was super happy to see the other areas he could be fishing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Going to be a great Fall in West and Chocolate. Reef Recon has all the reefs in those two bays and it's accuracy is off the charts!!! Gives you options in those two bays.. and Bastrop Bay as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fun Fact... while we had those first 2 years of floods that made Trinity so fresh and the fishing so good in East Bay. I was out there side scanning the oyster reefs for you guys. I didn't go fishing in east and didn't even scan east until that fall. I was either in Trinity, Galveston proper and and Chocolate and West. 14 hours a day for about a year to get it done.


----------



## Tmingle (Mar 23, 2016)

*Sabine Lake*

Are there any plans to do Sabine Lake?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

East Mattie?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There are plans, but it will take a while. This is not something that's done on weekends, takes a full time effort and took about a year just to do Galveston. Tell your Galveston Friends if you want me to do the other areas.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Still working on getting the RayMarine file up.. working with great web teams doesn't always mean speed. LOL. 

Knowing where reefs are in the fall is super important, especially in areas you don't normally operate like Chocloate, Bastrop, Upper West Bay, Jones, and even Moses. Also, areas like Greens and Carancahua have tons of oyster in them if you know where to look. It's all on Reef Recon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's also upper bay areas with deep shell that will start to turn on, but most people won't be able to find it. The works all been done for you with Reef Recon


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> There's also upper bay areas with deep shell that will start to turn on, but most people won't be able to find it. The works all been done for you with Reef Recon


Do you mean Upper West Bay?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hookemfaster (Apr 22, 2018)

*Humminbird*

Anything on Humminbird version yet? Would I be able to exchange Lowrance version for Humminbird version later?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

nothing new on humming bird, but we're looking into it. We know you guys with birds' want it and we'll work on it but can't promise anything until we have a working solution with all tracks imported. 

So in response to the above.. I wouldnt do that until we have a working 'bird version. Honestly it displays best on Lowrance and Simrad than the others anyway. But If we ever do get a working version for HummingBird then yes that's fine, we take care of each of you that have purchased it. That's just how we roll.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

wbs4010 said:


> Do you mean Upper West Bay?


No, I mean upper areas of Galveston Bay proper. North of clear lake channel there are already trout showing up.. there are a few at the western most wells and well pads, and the fall will probably have some fish above the Bayport Channel. That's what I meant by Upper Bay.

For West Bay.. a lot of those fish will move into Chocolate and it's loaded with oyster. All that is well marked on Reef Recon


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lots of great testimonials have come in and guys love having it, especially those in west bay.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, I think the reefs in West are going to be super important to know this fall and winter... That said, this fall and winter in west could be one of the best we've had .. .at least it's lining up that way.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, with all the rain in Galveston there are some good things that will happen with the oysters in West Bay... Should have some good growth of existing reefs in West Bay this fall. They will first regrow where there was existing shell or reef... so the best oyster is going to be where we already have it marked. Lower Galveston bay will also have good growth and the areas between Eagle Point and Smith and south of there will still have some good growth. Even with a total fresh surface the oysters in those areas will still add some new shell. 

If you don't already have Reef Recon, west bay is going to be great this fall. It helps you stay off the shallow shell with your boat as well as locates the best oyster for you to fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's been some scattered fish on the reefs in west and on the south shoreline showing up. If it was me this fall and winter I'd spend most of it in west bay. 

Helped a gentleman yesterday, unit wasn't reading the card.. he asked if it was the right file.. yep, right file. He had put the card in wrong way, then he had to remove the unit to get to the back of it.. ouch.. he finally got the card out with tweezers and installed the file. Said he really liked how it showed exactly where the reefs were on the unit. He was using a Simrad Go.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Helped a gentleman today... and ended up making a huge typo on his order. LOL.. immediately fixed it. Was really cool of him to laugh with me... but we got it taken care of and his reef recon card in the mail.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Be ready for fishing West Bay this fall and winter. That's going to be the place to be, could be one of the best in years. Having Reef Recon on your unit will help not only keep you safe but also give you options for fishing in West and Chocolate.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Baffin bay??????


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I just installed a garmin echomap plus 93sv on my boat. It came preloaded with the lake vu maps. I was planning on downloading garmin's blue chart, then getting reef recon. Question is, do you recommend the bluechart or should I get navionics?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I have not compared the two. Perhaps those that have run both the bluechart and the navionics could give some input here.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's still a joy to hear from customers that installed Reef Recon and here them say how much it's helping them. I've gotten calls from guys saying they were at a dock and someone told them to get it. Pretty cool that guys take care of each other spreading the word about good products.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

So I just ordered this - once I download file
I need to put it on my own Sd card right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

WhiteSquall said:


> So I just ordered this - once I download file
> I need to put it on my own Sd card right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct. You can download the file immediately after purchase and move the file to your sd card for your unit. Most require a card that is 32gb or less.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This is also great for Duck Hunters that hunt or fish off of west bay.. then the winter fronts hit and drop the tide out.. that's when you for sure don't want to run over the reefs on the Caution Layer. 

If you know a duck hunter or two in that area let them know about it.


----------



## Aperez1272 (Jul 29, 2019)

How soon are we to get it in the Rockport / Aransas area????

Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It will be a while.. you can stop holding your breath... these sorts of projects take a long time. Galveston took 3 years. 

I am going to focus my efforts on the Hummingbird this winter and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

View attachment 1








Got reef recon uploaded on a Friday and managed some decent fish in the choppy wind today all thanks to ReefRecon...definitely recommend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's awesome!!! thanks White Squal. Fish structure... gota know where the structure is right!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Testing a file... no official word yet ... more to come hopefully soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Still waiting to hear back from testers. New results soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone told me there was a rumor going arround. He had a 'friend' tell him that installing Reef Recon would use up ALL your tracks. NOT SO. On the Lowrance it uses 6 tracks and on the Garmin it uses about 12... FAR from using up all the tracks. You still have plenty of tracks left to make your boat routes. 

Just wanted to head this rumor off. It's crazy how rumors start without even asking the developer what it does or doesn't do.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey any word on how file for Hummingbird is progressing?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

waiting on one last tester, and then it will take a bit to get it up on site. For those with Helix and Onyx looks like its potential. We have it on two units so far but still working on installation procedure so there's good potential. 

for those with older non helix or onyx users, I don't believe there will be an option as those units don't display the graphics in the same way. So if you have an older unit than the above models, get a Lowrance or Garmin and let's get fishing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A lot of good mud and shell to be fished right now. Spring will be upon us and spring reefs are awesome. If you don't already have reef recon... now is a good time to get it installed and on your boat.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Tobin, took her out and fished her hard cant say enough on how accurate it is and how much it helped get me to and on fish. Reef Recon is def worth every penny!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Parafirediesel said:


> Tobin, took her out and fished her hard cant say enough on how accurate it is and how much it helped get me to and on fish. Reef Recon is def worth every penny!


Awesome Stuff!!! I have a low tolerance ... for inaccuracy.... LOL. Glad you're liking it... it's been cool to see how many guys say it's a game changer. Make me feel good about my hard efforts.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I had one of the guys in my private member site... kill it!!! it other day with Reef Recon. Said he never would have found that reef nor been able to set up on it the way he did without reef recon. He caught 27 trout with his kids.. mixed sized but enough 17-20 inchers for a nice stringer


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you have a humming bird Helix or Onyx PM or email me this week. Email will be faster response.

[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A lot of really great testimonials have come in on Reef Recon .. .here's another.

And for clarity, you can also install it if your unit just has one slot.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Those of your with Hummingbird... give me a shout...


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Tobin, How does this overlay with Standard Mapping on a Garmin. Also, is the simplest way to do this, is just download it, get the right SD card and download it to that and just plug it in? How big a card do I need?
Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Just Fishing. it will overlay any and all base maps from Navionics, Standard Mapping, Cmapp any and all of them. Looks great and very accurate.. the only and most accurate reef map available... everyone elses is made off a 1995 map.. .that's 25 years old with only minor updates. Reef Recon is post Harvey. Imelda had little impact.. Harvey had already impacted what Imelda would re-impact.

File is small .. for Garmin I think it says 128mb... so any card 256 mb to 32gb is fine. Just make sure you get what your unit needs in terms of micro sd or regular sd.

For those that can download a file on computer and move that file to an sd card it's fairly simple. Then put that sd card in unit and go through the same process as importing waypoints, routes, and trails and all the Reef Recon information will come into the unit. If anyone only has one card slot, no biggie; Temporarily remove the current sd card from the unit, do the Reef Recon import, then switch the cards back to your base map card.

For those that can't move a file and want a preloaded card I can provide that for a reasonable additional fee and save the headache of the computer. Those that want that do need to purchase the base file from the site here

then email me after so I can prep the card and get it in the mail after getting the additional fee. ($35). honestly most sd cards purchased at amazon range from $8 -$20 plus saves you the hassle of running around and gas and corona and the BS of messing with computer.. sorta no brainer if you can't download the file yourself. Honestly I prefer customers download and get it from the site but we're here for support of each individual.

https://troutsupport.com/products/oyster-reef-recon


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just as a reminder, if you have a HummingBird Helix or Onyx we have a file for that now.. it's not on the website.. just email me and I'll give you instructions.

[email protected]


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice. I was gonna get a boat in the next 6 months and after seeing how important electronics are while dipping my feet in bass fishing Iâ€™m definitely getting a graph. Think of hummingbird like I had or maybe Lowrance like I got on my yak. I didnâ€™t know what this thread was about, thought it was some kind of garmin live scope deal. Are there any videos of showing it on the graph?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

sorry for the delay on this I've been in Baffin and I don't spend much time on 2cool.. I help guys in my own club now.. thanks for pointing that out as well. I'll make a new thread soon.

Here's a video of what it looks like overlaid on top of Navionics on a Lowrance. The Garmin and Hummingbird versions had to have connecting lines between reefs. It's just how those units work and I couldn't get around it. Data is just as precise tho.

Reef Recon on Galveston Bay


----------



## Thegarvinclan (Jul 5, 2017)

Tobin,
I purchased the Galveston overlay in August, 2018. Do I need to get the update?

Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thegarvinclan said:


> Tobin,
> I purchased the Galveston overlay in August, 2018. Do I need to get the update?
> 
> Thanks


No, not yet. I plan to hit some of the areas this summer and have an update this fall. Ya'll are so used to other map companies telling you they make weekly updates.. yes they move one line about 10' and that may or may not be in your bay system. Oyster don't move very fast at all and I updated it after Harvey (which is the file everyone has) those same areas that Harvey changed and were removed or altered on the map were the same areas that Imelda affected. But I will work on it some this summer. Just remember, oysters reefs don't move fast in most circumstances.


----------



## Thegarvinclan (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Tobin, but I was really asking about the different file type for the Garmin/simrad platform mentioned at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thegarvinclan said:


> Thanks Tobin, but I was really asking about the different file type for the Garmin/simrad platform mentioned at the beginning of this thread.


Correct... no update yet for any of them. Guys these take a LOT of time .. it's not like they move fast either. I'll do my best to get out there this summer and probably have the data ready by winter sometime. Lot's of work involved to make it and to update it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For those of you that have a Hummingbird.. I have a file now for that. You will likely need a PC or Windows based computer and will likely have to use HummingBird PC to install the file into the unit. I do have one possible work around for those non computer users.. hey I get it.. I wouldn't use it if I didn't need to LOL. But it's doable. File is not on site yet but I can deliver to you .. just email me [email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Little hickup on the RayMarine file. We have a file for RayMarine Lighthouse 2 and it works great.. We do not have a file for Raymarine Lighthouse 3 but we will work on this. 

Have files for all other units. Lowrance, Simrad, Garmin, HummingBird, Ray


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And yes, we do have a file for Hummingbird now. So any of you that have been waiting for that .. just call or email me.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I was talking to a customer yesterday and he said he recommended Reef Recon to one of his buddies.. and they buddy said 'Well doesn't my "chart" have all the reefs?' 

The answer is that while the 3rd party maps and charts are great general information.. the do not have all the reefs if the bays systems we fish. They have been updating predominantly some of the shallow reef areas but they simply don't have the most current all inclusive reefs marked by ReefRecon. Reef Recon is the most current available reef map for Galveston Bay and the only one that gives that most recent mapping as an actual shape and size of the reef right there on your screen. 

Even on linked in a guy commented on it lately with just saying "Pretty Sweet" .. who needs any more explanation than that.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fish are about to move to the deep reefs... Reef Recon has all the reefs marked ... not with just a waypoint like a golf pin flag.. you want to see the entire shape of the green... Reef Recon does that for you.. I was getting frustrated years ago becuase everyone fished all the same marked areas so I side scanned all the reefs for you so you don't have to.. over 800 reefs in Galveston Bay .. many of which have never been on a map. 

Holla if anyone has any questions..

FAQ / Myths
- you'll use all your tracks up getting that many reefs on it. Nope.. not even close. The Lowrance version uses 6 track and the Garmin version uses 12. Far from using up all tracks. 
- It's out of date.. it's 3 years old.. Nope: its still the most current and most accurate reef map available for Galveston Bay. It was updated after harvey and the areas impacted by harvey were the same areas impacted by Imelda. Guys Oyster reefs don't move daily.. there is literally no need to update a map daily. They will change over time.. like 10 years or sometimes after hurricanes but only in high current or high sediment areas. 
- Just go fish the white PVC pipes and Oyster leases. - Well by all means if you have to fish there do it... but you'll have to compete with everyone else. Reef Recon gives you options and also shows you which oyster leases don't have good shell.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone asked the question in another location but thought it valuable to add it here. 

Can you use Reef Recon over Standard Mapping? Yes, it will overlay all the third party 'base maps' such as Standard Mapping, Navionics, and CMAPP, as well as BlueChart version G2 or G3


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a little note I received yesterday about how much time and effort Reef Recon can save a person..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's been really cool to see how many guys and guides have put this to use lately. In fact one guide even said 'it would take you 20 years to find all those reefs'


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got a nice email from a customer this morning that said he's loving reef recon in Galveston Bay. he was secretly hoping we had an another area done but good to know he's really enjoying and getting the benefit for Galveston Bay.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Does this work with elite 5?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes sir Matt. Sorry for the late reply.. helping guys in my Club not on 2cool much.

There is a list of compatible units on the far right tab part way down the page 
https://troutsupport.com/products/oyster-reef-recon


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hummingbird file is now on the site. If anyone needs any support in stalling it let me know.

t
[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Seems I get a message everyday from guys using reef recon and they feel safer on the bay because they can actually see everything and they're catching fish because they know where the reefs are both shallow and deep.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I noticed on the site it says deep reefs only for East Bay. Does this mean that East Bay isn't complete? If so, are there plans to complete it? I fish east Bay and Sabine lake 95%of the time, just wondering if I'll get the full benefit from east Bay as the rest of the Galveston bay system?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The shallow reefs in East Bay will be on a later 'Wade fishing update' they were hit very hard by the drought and we also feel they should be something for the wadefishermen to have seperate from the larger bay map that all boaters will have. I don't have a date yet for completion. I am hoping to roll it out next spring.. by then the reefs will have recovered suffiently. At the time we released the main file... the stuff on the shoreline was reduced to tiny bits... wasn't anything worth writing home about.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's a little funny.. I've gotten several questions lately from anglers asking if Reef Recon is just the major reefs or is it full coverage of Galveston? I chuckled a little because it's just the way I am.. and I'd probably ask the same questions as them any way... that's how I shop.. and since that's how I shop.. I made a better product to higher standards.

It's got over 800 reefs with 200 of those having never been on any fishing map before. It also has about 80 hull wrecker points, and all the shallow reefs are in a layer set so you can make the color bright red ... for your safety and to protect your boat from damage. But did you know that a lot of those shallow reef crest's make great shallow redfish habitat? Oh yeah.. they totally do. And flounder are going to start staging and guess where they start staging.. edges of oyster reefs.. wouldnt it be nice to have the exact GPS mapped edge of the reef on your unit so you can pitch it for flounder.. well that's what is one Reef Recon.

We do have the Humming bird file on the site now.. so for those of your with the 'Bird it's up and ready to go and i'll support you in getting it installed on your unit.

holla if you have any questions about it. 
send emails to [email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting more and more orders on all the units. Hummingbird, Garmin, and Lowrance...

If you want the latest in reef map for Galveston email me if you have any questions.

guys have said they feel it's super accurate.. saves them from doing it them selves... wasting time not fishing over shell or not knowing if you're on it or off of the reef. Plus knowing where all the shallow gel coat wreckers are.. AND about 80 Hull wrecker waypoints..

email me with questions or go to the site .. if you're ok at computer skills and can move a file to a card then you could have it on their tonight for tomorrows trip
https://troutsupport.com/products/oyster-reef-recon

[email protected]


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

can't wait if it ever happens for the areas south of Galveston Bay. I am a Aransas and Rockport person, any chance of these areas ever being covered?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For sure... it's out plan.. just working on trying to figure out how to get them all done. The more people that buy Galveston the more funding we can use to do other areas....


----------



## GetBent361 (Jun 22, 2020)

Got my deposit for my boat. Looking for Rockport to Baffin. I know Aransas Pass to rockport ok but corpus to Baffin is new to me.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome... you might 'know' those areas well enough.. but theres hidden reef ALL over even in those areas. 

Rockport / Corpus / Nueces is the next area to do... working on logistics and technology in the background right now for it. These projects are not something to just whip out in a weekend or anything like that. But we're working on them.. Ya'll tell you're Galveston friends that are on facebook or not on 2cool so we can go make these for other areas. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For those of you that know of someone that is happy with Reef Recon for Galveston or if you yourself are happy with Reef Recon for Galveston, continue to tell you're friends about it so we can map the other areas.. 

I'll let everyone know when another area gets completed.. it's not an overnight thing tho.. all in all it took about 3 years to complete between mapping, reworking the data, and programming. Not to mention redrawing it and reworking it for Garmin and Hummingbird. Those files are ready for those units btw.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been great to here through guys that have ReefRecon how accurate the reefs are to them.. I painstakingly covered every reef in the bay to ground truth them. Reef outlines are within a boat or less ... less than 10' in most cases. That helps when you're working that edge.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A note to those with HumminBird.. we do have a file for Helix and Onyx and the 999.

You'll have to use HummingBird PC to install it but it's easy and I walk you through it. Let me know if I can help anyone with it.

t
[email protected]


----------



## Moody2 (May 22, 2018)

Will this work on a Hummingbird 899?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Let me do a little research... Hummingbird switched with how certain items are displayed and past a certain date and model Reef Recon will not go on and display correctly. I know the 999 does work.. let me look at the specs for the 899.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes it looks like both the 899 and the 999 will accept Reef Recon.

You can also put it on the Helix, Solix and the Onyx. (Note: Humminbird PC and Solix / Onyx might replace a few some general icons to a different general icon but it should not hinder the import and display of the reefs)... ya'll holla with any questions..

email me at [email protected]


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Whatâ€™s the deal if you buy it and then decide to get a new gps or boat after it is installed and you have used it for a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenOntheRanger (Aug 1, 2012)

LSUALUM said:


> Whatâ€™s the deal if you buy it and then decide to get a new gps or boat after it is installed and you have used it for a bit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U keep your file and put it on the new one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Even if they are different brand units? Say I go from lowrance now to a new boat with Garmin or I decide to change out my existing lowrance unit to a Garmin, Hbird, or Simrad? Just looking at all scenarios. After buying it and deciding to go a different direction isnâ€™t the time to be asking the questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenOntheRanger (Aug 1, 2012)

LSUALUM said:


> Even if they are different brand units? Say I go from lowrance now to a new boat with Garmin or I decide to change out my existing lowrance unit to a Garmin, Hbird, or Simrad? Just looking at all scenarios. After buying it and deciding to go a different direction isnâ€™t the time to be asking the questions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lowrance, simrad, use the same file type. Iâ€™m not sure on garmin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

As long you delete the file off your old unit then I'll help you get a file for the new unit.. there's a $35 fee to do that if it's a different file type because it takes me time to do that. If you stay in the same brand and it doesn't require a different file type or version then you'll likely be able to install it on the new unit as long as you deleted it off the old unit that you're getting rid of.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

c10steve said:


> Lowrance, simrad, use the same file type. Iâ€™m not sure on garmin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use gpx format. I use gpsbabel in linux to covert formats. The Garmin apps are a freaking mess can't keep up with the naming of.them anymore so I just use opensource gpsbabel or pay 35 buck for TS to do it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LSUALUM said:


> Whatâ€™s the deal if you buy it and then decide to get a new gps or boat after it is installed and you have used it for a bit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll help you get a new file for the new unit... depends on what you end up going with.. small charge to get you a new file.. Think of it this way.. on third party maps they make us pay for complete new map or charge $100.

I help everyone when they change units. Love to keep all my peeps catching fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For those of you selling your old boat with Reef Recon on it.. remember to delete all your waypoints routes and tracks off your old unit. ... Or sell them the file for an extra $139 so you can get the new file for your new units. If you can delete the old file off the unit I can help you with a minimal charge get the file for the new unit. 

Galveston is looking like it missed the big die off.. no one knows for sure just yet. We've not seen any dead but that doesn't mean we won't or that there isn't. Won't know for some time really.. but many are starting to get back out there and many more are looking to upgrade the boat or upgrade the GPS units. 

Let me know how I can help. Making serious plans to start the next one.. it's a juggle doing everything I do ... Thank you all for telling your friends.. I've been blessed to have the best customers in the world. 

Thank you
tobin


----------



## txtan (Aug 12, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> For those of you selling your old boat with Reef Recon on it.. remember to delete all your waypoints routes and tracks off your old unit. ... Or sell them the file for an extra $139 so you can get the new file for your new units. If you can delete the old file off the unit I can help you with a minimal charge get the file for the new unit.
> 
> Galveston is looking like it missed the big die off.. no one knows for sure just yet. We've not seen any dead but that doesn't mean we won't or that there isn't. Won't know for some time really.. but many are starting to get back out there and many more are looking to upgrade the boat or upgrade the GPS units.
> 
> ...


I think Iâ€™m sold. Iâ€™ll be buying this in the next week or so before I hit the water again for sure.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

awesome!!! You'll love it. It allows us to know where we are on the reefs and takes out all the guesswork of finding them and just allows anglers to fish the most productive structure.


----------



## txtan (Aug 12, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> awesome!!! You'll love it. It allows us to know where we are on the reefs and takes out all the guesswork of finding them and just allows anglers to fish the most productive structure.


First time using it yesterday. Works as promised. Couldnâ€™t be happier. Grew up fishing LLM so I didnâ€™t know hardly anything about the Galveston area. This really benefitted me and helped me out.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

lots of guys are loving it. Give them what they really need.. the accurate locations of reefs in both shallow and deep water. Give and angler more options to find fish than just the pvc pipes which get loaded up with everyone.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Any update when you will have mapping for Rockport area? Remember you posting that you will be doing this in the future. Have a little cash burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'll be starting it this fall.. probably take a year to map it. I know everyone is chomping at the bit for it. Trying to get it all done. Have to replace my side scan unit ... that will be ordered soon. Ya'll keep telling your Galveston friends and I'll get to work in other areas so we can get the Texas Coast done. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been really cool to see guys ... really good fishermen... say things like 'Reef Recon totally changed the way I fish' or even have guides say things like... 'Crossing over a reef line on your map is like turning a light switch on'.. We love making useful tools for anglers the way they should be made.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

As we start on other areas, those of you that have reef recon Galveston, please continue to tell your friends about it. We'll be starting with Corpus and Nueces this fall and winter. I'm working on prelimary GIS files now in preparation for the time down there. Ya'll holla at me personally if you have any questions or comments .. 512-775-4728


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Really looking forward to it for the Corpus area. What areas are you planning on mapping? JFK south to Baffin?


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Any plans for east matagorda?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

loco4fishn said:


> Really looking forward to it for the Corpus area. What areas are you planning on mapping? JFK south to Baffin?


Corpus Christi Bay, Nueces, and also Copano, and Upper Aransas all the way through Mesquite through third chain of islands.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Del Magic said:


> Any plans for east matagorda?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir absolutely. It's on the list but this sort of work takes time. No estimate for start of Matty.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Helping a couple guys load some Garmin files this week. I'm seeing that there are some issues loading saved track files with Active Captain.. it's inconsistent. I'm diving into Active Captain over the next week see if I can figure it out for those that are starting to use it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just a little note... if you purchase Reef Recon for Garmin.. Do NOT use active Captain to install it. They still need to work out the bugs of that system... 

Spoke to several guys this week that are trading boats and upgrading units to other brands and it's been extremely cool to hear guys say 'I wouldn't have a boat in Galveston with out Reef Recon' ... guys are telling me they'd be completely fine purchasing a brand new file for a new unit... that's a statement to how good Reef Recon is.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Biggest Comment guys have made immediately after successfully installing it and seeing all the reefs that are on it "Dude, Man this is super cool. How the hell did you do ALL THIS!!!" 

It took a lot of on the water time to make.. I made it while others where fishing and I put down my rods for almost a year so it could get done.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Soon as i can me and boat out of Minnesota and get home to clute I'll be buying it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Minnesota... Man... what are you doing up there. LOL.. Just kidding I'm heading up in October to catch another giant musky. Good times. 

Everyone I talk with that has gotten Reef Recon loves it... granted most of the new customers are seeing it on another persons boat and then call me up. The angling community takes care of themselves and it's great to build something that anglers and guides respect. Holla if ya'll need anything.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We put our first file on Furuno, thanks to a little help from a Customer. Still working on tweaking it but he's happy. 

Biggest statement that comes in from a lot of new installers of ReefRecon "Holy **** you did a lot of work on this"! "This is Awesome"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Funny thing, someone told a customer of mine that Reef Recon was just a waypoint card... No.... NO, NO, NO. It's the only Reef Overlay that is available for Galveston Bay. It actually gives you the reef boundaries ON your GPS unit. Other waypoint cards only provide the single waypoint for the reef. Think of a golf course analogy... in golf you can see the green, how big it is, the bunkers on it's edge, the entire perimeter of it and where the hole (flag) is in the middle of it. Just think if you tried to golf only knowing where the flag was and you couldn't see how big the green was and that the pin was sitting on the edge of it next to a sand bunker. ... Same with fishing, other waypoint cards only give you the hole (flag) and you can't see how big the green is (the reef in this analogy) ... Reef Recon puts the actual reef boundary on your unit. We also supply a waypoint with a name so you can tell your buddies where you caught fish but that's beside the point.. what you want to see if the entire reef and and the boundary and how big and it's shape. 

Also Reef Recon provides over 70 HULL WRECKER Waypoints of pipes and debris and concrete duck blinds and things you don't want to hit.

many of these things can be seen in this on the water clip I did some time ago. But main thing is it IS NOT just a waypoint chip.. it's the whole reef and you get to see the size, the shape and where you are on it, or if it's shallow and you don't want to hit it, you can do that to.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Helped a guy yesterday install his on his Helix... walked him through it on the phone. If anyone needs any help installing it let me know
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The really cool thing about reef recon is that it will not only keep you safe by showing you were the shallow reefs are but also show you the deep reefs that are hidden by the water color and depth we have in Galveston. You have the best of both worlds and you can overlay it on top of any base map as well.


----------



## BiscuitTX (May 29, 2007)

Any update on Rockport?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Starting it Mid November... starting in Nueces and Corpus, then doing Rockport /Copano. Estimate about a year to year and half to map and make into what we want to deliver to you guys. it's a HUGE undertaking.


----------



## goldspoon (Jan 11, 2005)

Please confirm if I can download Reef Recon for Lowrance Elite 7 HDI. 
What size SD card is needed?
If Reef Recon is purchased for a Lowrance Elite 7 HDI , could I transfer it over to a different unit (possibly something other than Lowrance) if I upgrade later on or do I have to purchase another download?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yes, I do have a file for the HDI units.. sometimes on the older units I may have to work with you personally on the import and or customize the file since some of the older HDI units have limitations that have to be adjusted in the file. That I can do for you no charge. 

As for future change to other units I charge a nominal fee of $35 when you change to a unit that requires me to get you a new file type. it basically just covers my time. You'd be surprised how often some people change.. but we have you covered. 

t


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

So tobin, do you use a typical fish finder transducer to scan or something commercial grade like a edge tech?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's not the typical fish finding transducer but the best side scan transducer I can afford. Fish finder sonar is much to difficult to reef subtle changes with like scattered shell on mud. On side scan that can all be seen. Hard reef is easier obviously but even down scan can't really give the information that the side scan can.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Figured as much. Too much data for fish finder away. I’ve used a “cheaper” starfish unit in shallower water and the images were pretty decent. The more expensive stuff like an edge tech starts to shine in deep water with bigger swaths. I’m curious also as to what you use to process the data? If you’re willing to say. I use hypack.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

im using an HP... Hewlett Packhard ;-) I'm also using some GIS software.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting a good start on Corpus bays between now and Christmas. ... except for the fact that I tor a ligament on sat playing racquetball.. well, at least that will cut out the fishing for a while and leave more time for scanning. 

Ya'll tell your Galveston Friends about the overlay for the Galveston Area for and a BIg Thank you for those of you that already spread the word. 

Also, if you hear anyone say 'Reef Recon is just like hop spots don't waste your money... or anything like that.. Tell them they are wrong our overlay has the reef boundaries and no other map show that by itself. None of the other maps even show deep oysters other than a few markers for oyster leases. Theres a lot of oyster leases that don't have any good shell left in them... there's a lot that do, and there's a lot of oyster that isn't in Oyster leases. It's great over any base map, even a base aerial that shows clear water... in the shallow you can see reefs but can't see the deep reefs in areas deeper than about 4 -5'... can't see those reefs and many times that's much better for fishing. 

Tight Lines guys!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm wearing the boot less now... It's week 4 and I'm excited to get back to scanning later this week ahead. Freaking got sick over christmas.. probably Omichron... still slowly getting over it. It wasn't bad but it lingers. I'll probably get an antigen test to see if that's what it was. Back to work for the new new... later guys!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Hope you get to feeling better soon.
May not be any reefs left in the Rockport area to scan after all the oyster boats get done grinding on them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon.
> May not be any reefs left in the Rockport area to scan after all the oyster boats get done grinding on them.


On the oyster topic, there's two sides to everything. It's not an easy equation to solve. I try to keep an open mind about it. My passion is to provide the best fishing education and the best and safest reef overlay to you guys. Day in Day out.. that's what I focus on. There's good regrowth in a lot of deep areas in long thin lines, it's unfortunate what's going on right now with both bay conditions and also the oyster fleet. 

Finally over that crud that I caught over Christmas and sprained foot is almost healed up. I'm ready for a wade soon! 

t


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Tobin… i just bought a boat with a Lowrance HDI7 on the console and Lowrance Hook9 on the bow next to the trolling motor, would i need to buy two copies or could i download in both units with the same card?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Capt. Bobby Hill said:


> Tobin… i just bought a boat with a Lowrance HDI7 on the console and Lowrance Hook9 on the bow next to the trolling motor, would i need to buy two copies or could i download in both units with the same card?


Depends on the situation.. its more of a licensing issue... but I try to be fair with anglers. contact me via email and we'll see what we can do. [email protected]


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

I got Reef Recon last summer for HDS Live and love it. I look at it as cheap insurance.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Recently purchased Reef Recon for my new Garmin 106sv and it’s a game changer. A lot of areas I have fished for the past 30 years have a new look with Reef Recon. Small price to pay for the amount of information packed into Reef Recon. It’s amazing the reefs and underwater structure I have been running over and by for all theses years and didn’t even know it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

claydeaux96 said:


> Recently purchased Reef Recon for my new Garmin 106sv and it’s a game changer. A lot of areas I have fished for the past 30 years have a new look with Reef Recon. Small price to pay for the amount of information packed into Reef Recon. It’s amazing the reefs and underwater structure I have been running over and by for all theses years and didn’t even know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You. We do our best. It really took something to put down the rod that year and just scan reefs... took a year and a half.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working some new areas and looking at changes in technology. Can't say what i'm up to but I'm working behind the scenes and getting it done. Going to be a considerable time investment.. so no completion dates set yet nor will any be announced.


----------



## Scott Hodge (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking forward to getting Reef Recon for the Aransas Pass and Rockport area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Scott Hodge said:


> Looking forward to getting Reef Recon for the Aransas Pass and Rockport area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buddy.. .working on it every week.. still going to be quite a while but we'll get it done.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone Texted me and asked if Reef Recon covered Chocolate Bay. 

Yes, Yes it does... scanned and included every single reef in that place.. as well as Bastrop Bay.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just talked to a guy that got Reef Recon on his unit... many are saying that without it they wouldn't even run a lot of the bay... plus all the added fishing opportunities fishing what is left of the best shell. Also,.. a little pro - tip.. .the edge of the oyster reefs are what are regrowing.. the tops are dead and covered with sediment in a lot of cases... fish the edge and you'll find better oyster regrowth.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it continues to be amazing to get all the thank you's and kudos for making reef recon. I know guys that have gotten it and it's helped them not only be safe but also catch fish. 

Hard at work on the next bay... we'll get them done. It's a big project though, be patient and tell your friends for us.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Started hitting Corpus Christi Bay this week.. high winds are causing some problems in areas I'd like to scan but can't. So for now I'm working areas that are more wind protected. 

If anyone has any questions just let me know. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting some map prework done this week so I can go back out next week. Deep into scanning again.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on CC Bay a good bit now... need some lite wind summer days to get some deep stuff. But it won't stop me.. Covering a lot of the bay already.. found a really cool hidden reef with some good oyster on it yesterday.. somewhere the oyster boats never looked LOL.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Covering a lot of ground in Nueces and CC bay. Coming along nicely despite the wind we're having.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

All I gotta say is man this must take forever! The accuracy I found for some reefs in east and west bay was unparalleled by any other mapping system! I recently got the reef recon from Tobin for my HDS, and finally was able to use it to my advantage to find some reefs, and most importantly not run up on em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Was hoping you were posting to tell us you had it done.
Stay with it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on it... this is NOT a weekend project. I'm about 2/3rds thru with Corpus and then have to do Copano / Aransas.

Thanks Hawglife.

I received this text from a guy that got Reef Recon last week... put it on his unit... I'm not expecting anyone will catch anything on first casts anywhere.. but it is pretty cool.


----------



## Scott Hodge (Mar 12, 2013)

Can’t wait for AB and CC area, I want to be a betta tester.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sounds good, As soon as I get something workable I might run it past you. I've covered a lot of ground in CC and Nueces. It's not an overnight project. Ya'll be wary of people using 27 year old maps out there... a lot has changes since the last time Texas Oysters were mapped. Most of it isn't there anymore.. or worse.. there's a new reef just below the surface that isn't shown on the old maps.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hawglife said:


> All I gotta say is man this must take forever! The accuracy I found for some reefs in east and west bay was unparalleled by any other mapping system! I recently got the reef recon from Tobin for my HDS, and finally was able to use it to my advantage to find some reefs, and most importantly not run up on em!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet man. We care about accuracy and we're making them the way we all need them to be made... not just throwing stuff out from 30 years ago. Accuracy within 2meters in most cases. 

Ya'll be aware... there are some people putting out an old state map that is nearly 30 years old and several hurricanes and floods ago... so inaccurate that someone could actually get hurt, and so inaccurate that many will be fishing mud with no shell at all because a hurricane ripped a reef away when the storm surge receded. It's sad, some people would rather take money for wrong information than actually put in the work to get it right.


----------



## gad (Jun 20, 2018)

I know it has probably been asked before, but does Reef Recon cover the Matagorda Area?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Gad, sorry for the slow response... been scanning reefs, long hours. At this time no, Matagorda East and West are not done. We're working on CC Bay, Nueces, Aransas, and Copano. Im about halfway through with those. I will eventually get to East and West Matty... but these take a lot of time on the water. 

On another note
The old 'State' maps are very very outdated... many of the reefs on them are totally gone or dead or sediment covered. I've also recently seen some state coverage map use that wasn't even correctly ortho rectified... That's why I'm doing the painstaking work of actually going out and mapping them so it will all be current for us.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Rex get wind of you mapping out his bay and had to get a jump on selling his old *** maps? LOL. He's a tool.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> Rex get wind of you mapping out his bay and had to get a jump on selling his old *** maps? LOL. He's a tool.


hell I don't if Rex is even still selling those old maps anymore... I sorta stay clear of him...


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I gotta get this!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

pipeliner345 said:


> I gotta get this!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


They are awesome, can’t wait for matty to be released!!! They not only help with fishing, but safely navigating as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got it and loaded it up. It was easy, even for a caveman like me. It's surprising how many reefs are out there that it shows. Money well spent. Thanks, Tobin.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, I'm about 95% complete scanning reefs between CC Bay, Nueces, Aransas, Mesquite, and Copano. Still a little oyster out there in all the bay but definitely struggling from higher salinity and sediment amounts. Found some great reefs right under our noses in some areas... lots of dead areas just like Galveston had... It will still take months to make something out of it.. probably will have a couple of make up scanning days or weeks to cover areas I haven't hit and check shallow water areas as well as mark some pipe on low tide days. It's coming along.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Patiently waiting.


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

Tobin
i’m not very tech savvy so how do I download reef recon and load it onto my garmin?


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

WhenICan said:


> Tobin
> i’m not very tech savvy so how do I download reef recon and load it onto my garmin?


Once you buy it he will send you an email with a link and instructions. From there you simply copy it to a sd card and pop it in your unit and import the file name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hawglife said:


> Once you buy it he will send you an email with a link and instructions. From there you simply copy it to a sd card and pop it in your unit and import the file name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got. Thanks


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

Got it


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Hawglife! Appreciate the hand buddy!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Back to working on the next stage of map building.. it's data processing time for the bays I just got through scanning. I'm sure I'll have to recheck something but it's mostly all done for CC / Aransas and adjoining basins.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Back to working on the next stage of map building.. it's data processing time for the bays I just got through scanning. I'm sure I'll have to recheck something but it's mostly all done for CC / Aransas and adjoining basins.


What is your timeline looking like for getting it out?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to be using some new software but I have a LOT of data to process. I shouldn't really project a date as this end up being something that let's people down. Let me get into the data processing a good bit and then i'll know better how much time I'll have ahead of me. I'm going to try to work on it through the holidays as well. Have to take the computer with me this year. I am going to be taking a little time for some fishing too tho.. I take of pride my work ethic... but I need to have some fun and supply the guys in my club some on the water evidence of the patterns I'm seeing. For those wanting fishing ideas beyond 'go fish the birds' the Club is the place to be. 

https://troutsupport.com/membership


----------



## bennyjean (2 mo ago)

I use a samsung tablet with Navionics on my boat currently for GPS. If I load reef recon on an SD card would I be able to use it as an overlay?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure we can probably work it out... not sure exactly which file the ap would take or not. Typically the files are only for GPS chartplotters.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on the data as often as I can... it's a lot to go through. It's amazing at how many old reefs are NOT on the state reef map.


----------



## Scott Hodge (Mar 12, 2013)

I can’t wait for it to be ready.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hilarious GIF image. I love it.


----------

